# Lanco Swiss 17 Jewels Incabloc



## Andy the Squirrel

Hiyo, I just bought a Lanco Swiss 17 Jewel Incabloc watch. Anyone know anything about this one? Here are the pics from the ebay sale, I'll post some real photos when it arrives.


----------



## diddy

nice watch and looks in good condition.this might help:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42057


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

diddy said:


> nice watch and looks in good condition.this might help:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42057


Cool, thanks  Looks like a 70s watch? I wonder what the movement is exactly.


----------



## bjohnson

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Cool, thanks  Looks like a 70s watch? I wonder what the movement is exactly.


I'd say 1970s watch

Movement looks to be a ST 96










http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&Standard_96

(Are we allowed to link to Ranfft on this forum?)


----------



## bjohnson

I've just found out that it's against forum rules to link to Ranfft's information but I'm unable to edit my post so it will likely be removed.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

bjohnson said:


> I've just found out that it's against forum rules to link to Ranfft's information but I'm unable to edit my post so it will likely be removed.


Good job I just clicked it then  cheers


----------



## tomshep

Unusual "waffle" finish on the plates. All the bits are available for this movement which is nice to know. You can wear it any time without worry.Here's my Lanco with a Valjoux movement from around 1960:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

It's just arrived and it's a beauty! It looks really nice and winds smoothly, :kewlpics: to follow!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

Just spotted this mark between the lugs, any idea what it means?


----------



## bjohnson

Looks like "Plaque G10" which likely means 10 Micron gold plating (a common plating thickness)


----------



## johnbaz

Usually states AU which means gold in the periodic tables of elements...

one micron = one millionth of a metre 

here's my electronic Lanco complete with cheap and nasty battery in :thumbsdown:



















john


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

So it probably says "PLAQUE G10 AU" then? that'll explain the last squiggle. quality :thumbsup: johnbaz, I see you've also squeezed a strap on yours thats slightly too wide! In the auction photographs, it had an 18mm strap but for some reason the seller decided to squeeze a 20mm strap before sending it to me! I measured the lugs and they are 19mm.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

I'm not sure what the symbol to the right of PLAQUE G10 is? Looks like 16?










Heres the first wrist shot:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

[IMG alt="4123828443_b738aaf1f8.jpg...ickr.com/2785/4123828443_b738aaf1f8.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="4123828435_6fd828f1ab.jpg...ickr.com/2610/4123828435_6fd828f1ab.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

New strap


----------

